# Gm,bring back the holden murano!!!!



## LS-1 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Gm,bring back the Gran Turismo Omologato!!*

Hello All, 
Been lurking around here for a while, this is a great forum.For the past few weeks i been reading about the gto and i want this car so ****ing bad.I looked at one yesterday at a local dealer and when i sat in it i cant believe is a GM car!!.Now dont get me wrong i am full blown corvette guy and i own a 02 C-5. The one thing i never liked about all vetts including the new c-6 is that the interior quality is arse.Basically all vette owners except this because vetts are awesome.Now the quality of the gto interior was more like a bmw or lexus,great seats,dash,system! 
Next year the lease is up on my DD, a vw jetta.Once i turn it in im pulling the trigger on a goat.Due to a lower back problem i finding it hard to shift sometimes(my jetta is a 5spd), hence my gto needs to be an auto.It seems that these cars are harder to find and i prefer the 05-06. 
G.M if you are reading this you need to bring this car back to the U.S.!!! 
Perhaps under the chevy division(chevelle SS) or the buick division(grand national):cheers


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm very tempted to post many pictures of fail. But I'm tired and that would be mean.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Oh no


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from a C5 Vette owner.. Lots of love. Save up a couple bucks when you get out of the lease, and maybe you can get financing on a used GTO..

Come on guys, that's funny..


----------



## LS-1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow tuff crowd,i love it:rofl.Theres an 06 auto by me that im gonna check out soon.If it looks good i may pull trigger.IT seems to me that the automatic cars are getting harder to find these days............ 
Rock on


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Things must have changed then. At least in my area. When I was looking for mine, I found many automatics. At least as many, if not more, than the 6 speeds I found.


----------



## LS-1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Big op title change, flame suit getting hot..............:lol:


----------



## LS-1 (Sep 25, 2011)

HP11 said:


> Things must have changed then. At least in my area. When I was looking for mine, I found many automatics. At least as many, if not more, than the 6 speeds I found.


it prob a matter of timing, i looked at auto trader and out of the 8 that came up with 50 mi of me 6 of them were stick............the hunt is on.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

Same with me, i searched for 2 months, and 8 out of 10 were A4's. Good Luck to you LS-1, and welcome


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

For me it was the giant unspaced paragraph, that caused me to say fail.

In e-mails as on forums, punctuation, paragraphs, and other aesthetically pleasing formatting are appreciated!

BTW, Autos are usually easier to find than Manuals. Don't know why, there are less of them, but it seems those people don't keep the car (I think some people sell Autos to buy Manuals!)


----------



## LS-1 (Sep 25, 2011)

6speedlover said:


> Same with me, i searched for 2 months, and 8 out of 10 were A4's. Good Luck to you LS-1, and welcome


Thanks,I kick my self in the a$$ sometimes.back in 05 when i got my 02 vette the price i paid for that i could of walked into a pontiac dealer and got a brand new gto, and then picked up a used vette later on.These cars are becoming harder to find and yet there are hundreds of vetts out there on the used market now.and the sad part for me is that the prices are tanken. 
Live and Learn


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Funny thing is, every single for sale GTO I see here in Miami is an automatic. When I was searching for mine, I had to have a manual. It took forever to find it, but I am sure glad I took my time. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## FuelMJ (Feb 12, 2009)

LS-1 said:


> Hello All,
> Been lurking around here for a while, this is a great forum.For the past few weeks i been reading about the gto and i want this car so ****ing bad.I looked at one yesterday at a local dealer and when i sat in it i cant believe is a GM car!!.Now dont get me wrong i am full blown corvette guy and i own a 02 C-5. The one thing i never liked about all vetts including the new c-6 is that the interior quality is arse.Basically all vette owners except this because vetts are awesome.Now the quality of the gto interior was more like a bmw or lexus,great seats,dash,system!
> Next year the lease is up on my DD, a vw jetta.Once i turn it in im pulling the trigger on a goat.Due to a lower back problem i finding it hard to shift sometimes(my jetta is a 5spd), hence my gto needs to be an auto.It seems that these cars are harder to find and i prefer the 05-06.
> *G.M if you are reading this you need to bring this car back to the U.S*.!!!
> Perhaps under the chevy division(chevelle SS) or the buick division(grand national):cheers


Welcome! Hopefully you will find your GTO soon. They are great cars.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If there is any chance of GM reviving this car Big Brother has to be out of the picture. The FEDS had for a VERY LONG time been a thorn in the automakers backside. Since GM took the bait, the FEDS control what is to be built and what NOT will be built. The appeal for cars like this will have to be routed through the Car CZAR. And NO don't believe everything you hear, GM DID NOT repay the loan. In reality like it is with the banking industry, the FEDS control it. The change many wanted..... I bet it wasn't the FEDS dictating forcing you to drive what they want YOU to drive. The Volt? Sales are dismal despite the rah-rah of its promotion. People want Camaros, and Holden type cars, those cars DO NOT figure in the future....until the FEDS is eradicated from the auto business and as long as things are the way they are, the FEDS are here for as long as this change is.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> If there is any chance of GM reviving this car Big Brother has to be out of the picture. The FEDS had for a VERY LONG time been a thorn in the automakers backside. Since GM took the bait, the FEDS control what is to be built and what NOT will be built. The appeal for cars like this will have to be routed through the Car CZAR. And NO don't believe everything you hear, GM DID NOT repay the loan. In reality like it is with the banking industry, the FEDS control it. The change many wanted..... I bet it wasn't the FEDS dictating forcing you to drive what they want YOU to drive. The Volt? Sales are dismal despite the rah-rah of its promotion. People want Camaros, and Holden type cars, those cars DO NOT figure in the future....until the FEDS is eradicated from the auto business and as long as things are the way they are, the FEDS are here for as long as this change is.


Vic,
You may be powerless to fix GM's product line and government oversight..... but you can help the enthusiastic newb out by changing the title gaffe to Monaro.... lol.

OP.... the're never going to crank the Monaro line back up since the platform evolved into the Commodore, but I'd love to see GM import and sell the Holden HSV Maloo.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> OP.... the're never going to crank the Monaro line back up since the platform evolved into the Commodore, but I'd love to see GM import and sell the Holden HSV Maloo.


Isn't that what the once proposed G8 ST was based on? I would have bought one...


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

isn't the Monaro the 2 door and the Commodore the 4 door...at least that's the way it used to be...

Bill


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

silversport said:


> isn't the Monaro the 2 door and the Commodore the 4 door...at least that's the way it used to be...
> 
> Bill


Well yes and no.

The Monaro is a 2-door VY\VZ Commodore. The G8 is the same thing as a VE Commodore. The Ute exists for every version of Commodore, only prior to the VY the Ute didn't share the name with the Commodore (example the VS Commodore is the same as the VU Ute). Utes had two or four doors up until VE, with VE all Utes are 2-door.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

HP11 said:


> Isn't that what the once proposed G8 ST was based on? I would have bought one...


Yes and I'd buy 1 too!!



silversport said:


> isn't the Monaro the 2 door and the Commodore the 4 door...at least that's the way it used to be...
> 
> Bill


Bill... that was a basic truth until they dropped the coupe option for the current Commodore. As you might recall our GTO/Monaro are based on a modified Opel Omega B chassis, while Holden created the Zeta platform for the VE Commodore/G8/Maloo models..... also used for the new Camaro.


----------



## Koryt13 (Sep 9, 2011)

I know i'd sell you my 2004 A4 for an M6. This is my first auto and although i will admit that it is nice to be lazy and not shift i still wish i had all of the cars power with a six speed. 

I had the same results as 6speedlover and found nothing but autos in my area, so an auto it was.

I'm new as well so its nice to see another new guy around here.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks guys...I didn't know they dropped the Monaro...
Bill


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> OP.... the're never going to crank the Monaro line back up since the platform evolved into the Commodore, but I'd love to see GM import and sell the Holden HSV Maloo.





HP11 said:


> Isn't that what the once proposed G8 ST was based on? I would have bought one...


 Did they actually build some of these? (The price is way more than I'd be willing to go, however)
Pontiac : G8 | eBay


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

^^^^ I would definitely rock that!


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

HP11 said:


> Did they actually build some of these? (The price is way more than I'd be willing to go, however)
> Pontiac : G8 | eBay


A quick VIN check reveals it is a conversion.

Further investigation (on the auction no less) tells the whole story...

04/14/2011 GA State Agency REAR IMPACT REPORTED
SEVERE DAMAGE REPORTED 

Someone took a Lemon and made Lemonade.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I didn't click the link in the auction. Woudn't that make the following statement taken from the auction listing rather misleading if not downright deception?:


> PONTIAC G8 PICKUP. VERY RARE ONLY A FEW IN THE USA.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

HP11 said:


> I didn't click the link in the auction. Woudn't that make the following statement taken from the auction listing rather misleading if not downright deception?:


Big time!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Send him an email. No one deserves to buy something without really knowing the truth.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I reported it to ebay as a misreprestation.


----------

